# Name that Air Compressor



## deppzone (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a burnt air compressor and I cannot find a match to it anywhere. The most distinct feature is the tank sits differently. I am trying to at least identify the manufacturer. Any help would be most appreciated............


----------

